# Marine Terrace 3 rm. S$300k.



## ywtan2511 (Jul 23, 2007)

Marine Terrace 3 rm. High Flr.
Windy, Master bdrm seaview.
Near Amenities.
Asking $300k Call immediately.
Bernard KF 90293036


----------

